# Oliver (Rescue) is here



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So Oliver is finally where at my office, and I know a lot more about his story.

He was owned by an elderly couple and the husband died recently. The wife simply didn't feel that she could keep up with his health issues without her husband and surrendered him to the shelter 2 weeks ago. Apparently it was very hard for her which I completely understand.

She brought everything with her -- all of his health records, etc.

Apparently he may have had kennel cough right after arriving at the shelter, so was given antibiotics, but it also sounds like he might have a collapsing trechia or he may have been debarked. He's not coughing, but is making some funny little noises.

His skin isn't nearly as bad as I though it would be. He's pink and you can see some dermatisis.

He is very loving and doesn't seem shy. He's already given lots of kisses to my co-worker that picked him up for me and to me. 

It's obvious that he hasn't had a bath in a couple of week (smells and also a little dirty) but it's also obvious that he's been well cared for -- both by his owners and at the shelter. And his teeth look good -- just a slight tartar built-up but it appears that he's had regular dentals and care. He's in a puppy cut that looks good. Just really needs to be bathed.

I will be anxious to hear what my Vet has to say in the morning. I will be spending tonight going through his health records. And, of course, he will get a bath as soon as we get home. I will use the Pure Paws Aloe and Oatmeal Shampoo and Conditioner as it's probably the best for his sesitive skin. 

He is little -- probably around 5 lbs.-- and he looks like he's a pure bred Malt but from a BYB. I think he's a little on the thin side and would like to put about 1/2 lb on him.

Seems like a sweetheart. 

Unfortunately I grabed the 1st harness/leash that I saw when running out the door this morning and it is a Susan Lanci that's pink with pink rosebuds (belongs to Lacie) and that's on him now. Hopefully he doesn't know that he's looking "fou fou".


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awwww! Lynn, I'm so glad you are fostering Oliver. I know he will feel great after that bath and you will give him the love he needs. Before and after pics, please!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hmmmmmm, it'll be interesting to see how you are at fostering.....opposed to "keeping" the fosters.....:innocent::thumbsup:

I'm glad you rescued the little guy. Boys really are so loving. :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad he's "home" 

I'm sure the bath will help.

After he gets vetted you might try Emu Oil on his skin... 

Hope he has a good night


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a picture of Oliver in my office (from iPhone).


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

He's such a sweetheart. I am so happy to hear he's with you.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh he is a little cutie pie! Thanks for doing this for him Lynn. He deserves the best.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow Hes Beautiful`` Wish i wasnt in Pa.*
*I Bet you keep him!!! :aktion033: You did such a great thing. God Bless You**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a cutie!!! You're doing a good thing Lynn. It might be hard to let him go!!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my, what a little doll! I am sure the poor little guy is grieving for his family, so confused by what has happened to him. It sounds as if you have wonderful staff at the shelter who have done the best they can for him but this is so much better for him to be in a home again where he can feel safe and comforted. Thank you for taking this little lost soul in to your home and your heart.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

So glad to hear that his health problems may not be as bad as you though. And I feel bad for "judging" the poor elderly lady who dropped him off. I guess it's a lesson that unless you really know the story you shouldn't pass judgment.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh he is precious! God Bless you for taking him in. I am sure he will so good after a nice bath.


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww that face! God bless you for taking this little lovebug in 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

He is precious! How do you think the ladies of the house will react to him?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn, I'm so happy Oliver has found you and is getting all the love and care he needs. He's is a cutie.


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

Aww. He's so sweet looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oliver is a cutie!

I wonder if is skin infection is staph? My poor Lady battled staph as she got older.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oliver is so adorable. It must be very heart-breaking when a older person realizes that they can no longer care for an animal. So glad Oliver is in good hands now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a doll, can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

He's really such a good boy. I can tell that he was pee pad trained as the shelter said they had never seen him go, but as soon as he saw and smelled our pee pad, he knew EXACTLY what it was for.

He was so good about getting the bath. His skin is very pink and you can see that it is irratated and his hair is very thin in places and he does stratch. But the aloe and oatmeal seemed to help and it's probably been 3-4 weeks since his last bath so you could tell he was glad to get cleaned up. And the Pure Paws if very mild and soothing to the skin.

He seems to be taking everything in stride and doesn't seem to be stressing. I have him in the master bath (which is huge) with a baby gate up. He has the only BLUE bed in the house with a blanket and he's been digging a nest with the blanket. I put some toys in there and his food and water dishes (also the only 2 blue ones I have).

He has met the girls briefly and they don't know what to make of him. He's been very polite but Tilly seemed to be the most worried. As she is the glue that holds Lacie and Secret together as a family, I'm sure she's thinking, "no -- not another one to take care of". And as a rescue herself, she always worries that she will be displaced.

He doesn't appear to have any behavior issues -- he's outgoing, social, answers when called, gives kisses, etc. and he ate his dinner. You can tell that he came from a good home where he was loved and cared for. 

I know that today had to be a little stressful for him. First he was picked up by my co-worker and driven 45 miles back to our office. Then he met me and several co-workers and was in my office for about 2 hours. Then we came home and I put him in the bathroom and feed everyone. He then got his bath and his room was set up, but that's a lot of changes after just losing his family of 9 years only a couple of weeks ago. 

I think his skin problems are his only medical issues. He does have a little sore on his tail near the base. Hopefully we will find an answer to his skin problems.

Yes -- I think he's very special and I'm so glad that my co-worker found him and let me know about him. He's not one that would do well in a shelter. As I mentioned in the other post, the manager of the shelter has been keeping him in her office instead of in one of the kennels.

I'll let you know what the Vet says after we see her tomorrow.

And yes -- many of you know me way too well -- this might not end up being JUST a foster home although I seriously didn't want to add another fluff right now.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll do some more pictures tomorrow but don't want to stress him out any more tonight.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, he is adorable. Your an angel for fostering him. I am sure he is confused but I know with your kindness and care he will feel just fine. Your a special person. Keep us posted!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like he's really blending into the family really well. Glad he's healthier than you thought he was... He's so cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - he looks adorable. And really hearing that he was well cared for and his mom was probably at wits end knowing she couldn't afford to care for him properly is so sad. I'm praying for a happy future for him. I know he's just moved into the lap of luxury and that he'll get comfy fast. I think the girls are taking a "wait and see" attitude. :HistericalSmiley: Thanks for fostering him, Lynn. :smootch:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oliver is so cute!! Bless your heart for fostering him! I hope he stays with you for good, he is seriously so adorable! Can't wait to see pictures of him after his bath  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Lynn, I'm in love! He is so precious and sounds like a wonderful boy. My heart breaks for his previous Mommy, as it must have been such a hard choice for her to let him leave, especially after losing her DH. It seems a bit like fate that he found you though....like maybe your Jerry had a hand it ? Maybe I'm just being a romantic...wouldn't be the first time  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess I have been lost in the forest as I had no idea, Lynn, that you were going to do this! But it does make my heart sing!!!!!!:wub:
He is definitely one that would make a great re-home and ever so cute! I am glad it is you and not me that has to make a decision because I would say "keep him Lynn." :HistericalSmiley:
If you are definitely sure you can't handle another one then I say "find the best possible home in the world for him--maybe someone from SM so we can watch over him too!":thumbsup:
Oh, I just can't wait to hear what happens to this little precious guy.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, he is a cutie! That is so wonderful of you to rescue him! He sounds like he's adjusting pretty well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He is really cute, Lynn!:wub: I would make a terrible foster..:HistericalSmiley:I would want to keep him..I just ADORE Maltese...ya think??:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a sweet little boy. I think it's wonderful that he's with you now--however long/short that may be.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How sweet of you to foster that little cutie! I know I would definitely fail at fostering. Your girls might enjoy having a brother around permanently!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a cute boy, and he sounds like a wonderful little guy.
Like others have said, I cannot imagine the heartbreak of having to give him up, especially after having just lost her husband, and you are so good to give him a home for however long it ends up being.
I hope that all goes well with your girls. Maybe once Tilly gets to know him, she will realize that he doesn't need a lot of taking care of. He sounds pretty perfect already!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just popping in to see if there are any updates on Oliver and wish him a good day. I am sure that he will do very well in your home. He is so cute!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Lynn, he's adorable and sounds like he'll fit right in, for however long or longer that might be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

O.......Oh! Oliver you are so cute:Cute Malt:

L........Lynn is your new Mommy:wub:

I.........I have a feeling it's gonna be your forever home

V........Very very lovable:smootch:

E........Everybody thinks you are a lucky boy among the girls:tender::rochard::tender::tender:

R........Rest assure there are more beautiful surprises for you Oliver:aktion033:




*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

If I had to bet....he's there to stay.:innocent: He's very cute.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad Oliver is with you, and doing well. :thmbup: Hopefully his skin issues will be resolved quickly. He is going to make a great addition to someone's family.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

he is such a cute boy, so glad he is there with you.:wub:


----------

